# Celtics-Man City AUg 6th



## James (Aug 4, 2008)

Celtics @2.52
Man City @2.80
Draw @3.4

Draw is a good bet, In this friendly.

Celtics and Manchester will make a good match for sure. 
Draw is most likely for me.


----------

